# Canadian classifieds?



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*cath8r ..... it has been .....*

put under consideration a number of times by the Moderators and admin over the past few years ..... right now, they don't (my self included) feel it's a necessary forum to add on at this time.

Now on the other hand, if the Canadian members join together unanimously and feel this is something that is necessary for this forum I will try to "champion" the cause one more time. 

Now that since you were the one to bring it up again, under AT rule 12.04.78 sub-section 6 line 8, this means you have to be a very good boy from now on, and you've volunteered your services to be the Moderator of this new forum if it happens :wink:

PintoJK


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Maybe if he was *M4L* instead of *MFL* he wouldn't need new limbs for a Mathews:wink:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

thunderbolt said:


> Maybe if he was *M4L* instead of *MFL* he wouldn't need new limbs for a Mathews:wink:


Wise guy 'eh?! :wink:

I'm playing a poundage and draw length game with my Conquest 4. The 70# limbs I have now are fine wiseacre!

I think a Canadian classifieds would be something that would be nice if there were room. Just one more thing to add to this great site.


----------



## AK-AZ (May 22, 2006)

If it were to happen, it would probably be put in the classified section of AT and not here. These kinds of forums require special moderation to help AT avoid legal pitfalls. Just a little info to think about.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm all for this one. I even brought it up this past spring

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=474693

The numbers are there I think:wink:

I also remember posting a bow for sale in the canadian section and my post got deleted

Cheers,


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

:darkbeer:no harm intended
A Canuck classifieds would be nice, but I don't feel it would work all that well. Might make the Americans stop selling to us up here all together

I know the one on the FCA site is pretty dead!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm in favour of keeping things as they are. I've only found a handful of people that weren't willing to send stuff up to the great white north, and normally they only charge a weee extra to get it here.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

I would like to see a flag asteris or something in the AT classified adds to show where its comming from With our dollar about par (for who know how long) the extra is only in the shipping and delivery time (customs) I have had no trouble with any member of AT about sending stuff north of the "49th"


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't think separating the classifieds into geographical forums is a good idea. Rather as hogger suggests a location of item statement would be great so we could determine shipping with the online calculators.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*like this .....*



#1 Hogger said:


> I would like to see a flag asteris or something in the AT classified adds to show where its comming from With our dollar about par (for who know how long) the extra is only in the shipping and delivery time (customs) I have had no trouble with any member of AT about sending stuff north of the "49th"


:canada:

Would that work folks ???

PintoJK


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I wish I had a dollar for every time that I got a "sorry don't ship to Canada".


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

I can't understand why it is such an ordeal to get a Canadian Classifieds??

Why can't it be done on a trial bases and see if it is successful? :wink:

I mean I am sure there are things on this site that would see alot less use. 

Anyways it would be up to the person posting if they want it posted in the Canadian or other classifieds.

Just my 2 cents worth.

Bruce


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

russ said:


> I wish I had a dollar for every time that I got a "sorry don't ship to Canada".


How true is that!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Xslayer said:


> How true is that!!! :thumbs_up


It's not only some members not being willing to ship here, or the shipping costs but also, the duty and brokerage fees on even a low end used bow are pretty steep.Also, the hassle of having your item possibly get tied up in customs until someone gets around to inspecting it.I know there are logistical considerations to be taken into account both ways but the pros as a canuck seem to point to it being a good idea


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*okay guys .....*

I've asked the Mods and admin to see if there can be some way it could be "worked out".

Please be patient, there's a lot of input that's required on this from a number of folks, I'll post up if/when I hear something.

Till then 

PintoJK


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

pintojk said:


> I've asked the Mods and admin to see if there can be some way it could be "worked out".
> 
> Please be patient, there's a lot of input that's required on this from a number of folks, I'll post up if/when I hear something.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated, I've kicked the tires on a few bows here that would have been a great deal if not for the extra $100 or so for extra shipping, duty, etc...


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

I always ask the sellers if I would pay the difference of the extra in shippin costs to freight to Canada, I never seem to have a problem. As for the actual shipping from the USA, use USPS & you _might_ get dinged with the duties, taxes... Using the big boys, UPS & FedEx, you _will_ get dinged. I always factor that in with he cost of buying from the USA.
Mind you now that we are at 1 Cdn$ = 1 US$, a whole bunch of stuff now looks cheaper!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

The brokerage fees only get silly when you use UPS or Fedex or one of the other couriers with their own brokerage services.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

russ said:


> The brokerage fees only get silly when you use UPS or Fedex or one of the other couriers with their own brokerage services.


Exactly and you pay it with those guys whether customs actually looks at the package or not. With the post, if they don't inspect it there is no fee.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Ahhh come on fellas, I've sent plenty of "birthday presents" to Canada


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Doc said:


> Ahhh come on fellas, I've sent plenty of "birthday presents" to Canada


Lol, if only everyone was as generous as you!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

My only thought with a Canadian Classifieds is that if I list something, I'm going to have to list it twice, because I'm certainly willing to ship down South, and I betting that very few other than Canadians will be looking at "our" classifieds (Meaning more traffic and posts here ON AT)


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

hoody123 said:


> My only thought with a Canadian Classifieds is that if I list something, I'm going to have to list it twice, because I'm certainly willing to ship down South, and I betting that very few other than Canadians will be looking at "our" classifieds (Meaning more traffic and posts here ON AT)


I think having a Canadian classifieds may drive up traffic quite a bit.If that's a good thing, I don't know.:tongue:It wouldn't happen right away, but once word spread that there was a large volume of merchandise (large in the Canadian sense) being sold by people who know their stuff, it could be fairly successful.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Ah, put a flag icon for the country of origin, make it searchable, and call it a day!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hutnicks said:


> Ah, put a flag icon for the country of origin, make it searchable, and call it a day!


Thumbs up to that one!


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*sometimes even a blind squirrel....................*



Hutnicks said:


> Ah, put a flag icon for the country of origin, make it searchable, and call it a day!


Look at that Pintojk 2 guys agree with me and they said all I was is a pretty face:wav:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

#1 Hogger said:


> Look at that Pintojk 2 guys agree with me and they said all I was is a pretty face:wav:



That's a pretty "scary" face


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hutnicks said:


> Ah, put a flag icon for the country of origin, make it searchable, and call it a day!


That would work just as well for sure.


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

*canada classifieds*

either way would probably work for me. flagged or a board for us. the thing that would help if people would close their threads when item sold. very frustrating when scrolling through an item then to find it sold. just my 2 cents


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

I think the classifieds are great the way they are.It usually takes about 5 pm`s to close a deal and usually the first one is will you ship, to canada.No big deal and I have found at least 95% of the time most will and the extra shipping costs have all been "actual costs".And if they don`t,so what.....there is so much traffic wait a few minutes and the same item will come up for sale from someone who will.Not a big deal to click another time but I think there are too many forums already.


----------



## alFrumpus (Sep 19, 2006)

I think it would serve us best if we could just search the Classifieds by country of origin. That way people from ANYwhere in the world could search their own areas.


----------

